# Ideas on how to increase anglers for the MBGFC “OUTBOARD SHOOTOUT” 2014 season



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Guys,

I have been asked to get ideas, and suggestion on how to make the shootout more appealing for anglers and flow better. Once I get this information I will forward it to someone at MBGFC. They are having a board meeting at the end of the month and are very interested in feedback from boats that fished. Believe it or not, I feel like they want the shootout to be a success as much as we do. I don’t want them to dissolve the shootout due to not enough boats entering. 

Examples: 
Format, 1st place divisions, leave earlier, ect. 

Some ideas we have:
1. I think they need a small screen that shows what is in the Calcutta for the shootout and would be nice to have a print out before we leave. This is common in a lot of other tournaments around the area. Maybe this will require a cut off time for cash awards or more people taking money? 

2. Keep 1 day shootout format and allow outboards to fish Saturday only and enter calcuttas for shootout and 2-day tournament without paying entry fee for the big tournament. This would allow the opportunity to compete with the big boats while limiting outboards to half the fishing time. It would also allow for the chance at a lot more money. Of course if you wanted the chance to compete for the big tournament awards you would need to pay entry fee for both. I'm not sure I would fish again if there were only 14 boats due to lack of cash in the calcutta but would definitely fish if we had a shot at a part of 995K.

3. Maybe they could donate a small portion of the money they keep from tournaments throughout the year and have a bigger purse for a championship shootout tournament on Labor Day weekend. As of now there are 4 outboard tournaments at MBGFC. You would be required to enter at least 1, maybe 2, of the 3 leading up to the Labor Day tournament to qualify. (Memorial Day, Outboard Classic or Billfish Limited) You could still enter the Labor Day shootout but would not be eligible for the bigger, set aside purse, just whatever was bet or offered for the regular tournament. If the money was good enough for the Championship it may make more boats enter the first 3 tournaments, in return, more money at stake.

4. At least have a trophy or something showing you were awarded 1st, 2nd or 3rd for your fish. What was the point in taking our picture for 1st place tuna with nothing to show for it? We felt kind of dumb standing up there in front of everybody just for a photo shoot.



Please feel free to move this to the best section of the forum. We need to do this while it's fresh on everyones mind!

Please email me a copy of what you post to [email protected]


Thanks in advance for your help,
Neil


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

If they could control the weather and sea state it would be a huge start. 

But seriously, most new boats to the Shootout are going to come from people like myself who have not fished in a tournament before. They need to better advertise the Shootout (flyers in the marinas and tackle stores?) to get the word out, and the format on their website should be clearer. 

It seems even this week on this forum there was some confusion about what categories would be awarded prizes. Lack of clarity often won't get an email or phone call for an explanation, it will just be ignored.

And they could always consider lowering the entry fee. Anyone who fishes offshore knows it is not an inexpensive proposition (I remind my wife of the free fish we get to eat), but is $500 per boat an obstacle for a number of anglers after fuel, bait, tackle, etc.? 30 boats at $400 is a bigger purse than 20 at $500, but it's a gamble that a lower fee will draw more boats.

Another thing they could do is get some of the larger manufacturers involved as sponsors by hyping the types of boats entered and winning. Would Jupiter, Contender, Yellowfin, Grady-White, or Pursuit pay a bonus to a winning boat carrying their brand? Would Yamaha, Mercury, and Evinrude? If so, more owners of that brand may consider entering.

Anyway, I know my buddy and I were talking about entering next year, but weather forecast would be a HUGE determining factor for me and my 25' Grady.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

It will be hard for me to fish this event due to the fact that I have small kids, but I really liked the idea of the small boat prize that they had at the international. Then making the small boats a part of the overall event. Then have separate cash divisions for the outboard folks. Most of these guys have no problem with 2 nights out,or at least a longer fishing time allowed. Another note, traditionally the big fish wins the cash divisions not an aggregate in the divisions, that's another thing to consider. Looks like the event was first class, these are just my observations that might help you improve your event.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Shootout Calcutta board.
2. Shootout captains meeting.
3. Allow catch and release to be a division at a billfish tournament.
4. Only allow points to be gained by fish that make the top three places in the four divisions.
5. Allow boats only fishing the outboard shootout to leave after their captains meeting, unless fishing the big boat tourney.
6. Have a better flowing check in/ registration station.
7. Better advertising along the gulf coast (which I would have no problem helping with over in the eastern panhandle).

On the plus side the staff was very nice and the food/property were A+ as always.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

. Better advertising along the gulf coast (which I would have no problem helping with over in the eastern panhandle).
THIS



Also why not form a small series mobile P-Cola FWB and Panama city all have big game fishing clubs and are all fishing the same relative area anyway


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Single engine division.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

[single engine] I like that idea or 27' and smaller, the "true monkey boats"
The guys with the 31 Cabo's or trip or quad center consoles have serious advantage with range, speed, and comfort. I think a true monkey boat tourney would be successful.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd like to play, but I feel a little inferior to those guys with 3 and 4 motors and all the $$$$. ha ha , didn't even know about this tournament... besides, I'm no Pro, like those guys.....


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I can remember the true monkey boat tournaments at the oyster bar on icw at the base of the bridge. My dad use to be in all those tournaments, one time the weighed a blue 600+ from a 22 or 24 Chris Craft. I like the idea of a true monkey boat tourney because the trips and quads have a huge range advantage that's for sure. If it happens I will just have to fish both which is fine with me.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

if I am not mistaken, it used to be capped to boats 32' and under? That would put a stop to all the triple and quad boats fishing it. There really isnt much of a shot for a twin engine mid size twenty footer that can run to the nipple, and elbow to fish against a triple engine yellowfin that holds 500 plus gallons and can run 120 miles offshore and hit multiple rigs and come back. 

I am not against having them in there but that may be an idea. Definitely need a C&R billfish division also.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I was in it this year, weather was no big issue and the winning boat was only running twins so i could have done what he did but i went elsewhere. We hooked some big mahi and wahoo but was unable to boat anything so again no complaint. My only real gripe was the entry fee, yes it was small compared to the big boat tournaments but for the monkey boats it was steep. Maybe run it with an entry fee per boat instead of angler and see what that does along with better advertising.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Xiphius said:


> [single engine] I like that idea or 27' and smaller, the "true monkey boats"
> The guys with the 31 Cabo's or trip or quad center consoles have serious advantage with range, speed, and comfort. I think a true monkey boat tourney would be successful.


 
I agree that the lager CC have a better advantage do to range and speed, but we have placed in the last two small boat tournaments on our 26 glacier bay with twin 150. If the shootout limited the size of CC I don’t there would be enough boats to have the tournament . Maybe let boats under 32 and all outboards enter the shootout tournament like the billfish limited to increase Calcutta money.

Both tournaments we have fished this year we covered 275 to 300 miles round trip. With the speed of my boat is reduces the amount of fishing so I pick one area and hope the fish are there, because I don’t have the time to rig hope.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Tournaments*

Why not run a KMT in conjunction with the bluewater tournament this will allow those with single engine boats to fish for an eligible species regardless of the distance to bluewater. Just a thought


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

They had cash awards for top boats of 27' and under and 28' and over. Perhaps they could make that part of the standard prize structure to create an incentive for the smaller boats. Many aren't going to bet additional money, anyway.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry guys but 26 foot is not a monkey boat !!!!!!!!!!! if you want me in a outboard shoot out you need a monkey boat division ..... i can hang 3 motors on a bassboat... but the length of the boat is were the monkey boat came from... we would hang on the backs of the big charter or sportfish and follow them in or out.... and then you have the problem of LOA or WLL.. SKA went to water line length.... that makes a 26 foot boat a 23... if you come up with a real monkey boat tourney Me and my buddy will be at ram powell in his 18 mckee showing yall how its done... LOL


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I think adding a "King mackerel tournament" would take a bit of the prestige out of the MBGFC


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> I think adding a "King mackerel tournament" would take a bit of the prestige out of the MBGFC


... thats not nice Woody ... But it is DAMN funny !! lol :whistling: and i kind of agree... KMY should be seperate... ads they are not bluewater pelagics.. My personel best wahoo was on the 18 ft boat and was over 70 #'s... maybe closer to 85... and was caught FARRR from shore !!


----------



## Mayhemft (Jul 10, 2013)

BILL MONEY said:


> . if you come up with a real monkey boat tourney Me and my buddy will be at ram powell in his 18 mckee showing yall how its done... LOL


Why wait for a tournament?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Mayhemft said:


> Why wait for a tournament?


we don't.... just cant afford to enter in alarge tournament with realistically only 2 guys fishing.... we have fished more guys and been to ram powell in the boat numerous tiimes and have toyed with a run to thunder horse following a buddy and sleeping on his boat at night... but for a tournament we would need the extra weight to be used for ice / fuel instead of bodies... wich would drive the cost up... 2 guys splitting the entry... unless we could pick up a sponsor to float the extra coin the other 2 guys would absorb.... still may do it next year.... just to screw with everybody !! the goal is a 18' boat with a nearly 18' fish tip to tip.... we already figured out how to get a large fish in the boat... only issue would be too big and not be able to boat it and have to drag it.... UNexceptable for me ... so i would have to do some calculating on how much we could actually carry .... :whistling:


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

*No watiing..*



Mayhemft said:


> Why wait for a tournament?


They have not "waited"..

I took this picture from my 25' sometime last year?? This guy was solo at ram..

Saw it with my own eyes!! Made me feel like a big yacht!!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

blzr said:


> They have not "waited"..
> 
> I took this picture from my 25' sometime last year?? This guy was solo at ram..
> 
> Saw it with my own eyes!! Made me feel like a big yacht!!


can you send me that pick ??? HE would LOVE IT !! this is one of my best friends and the guy i fish with ... I have been there with him numerous times.... :thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

blzr said:


> They have not "waited"..
> 
> I took this picture from my 25' sometime last year?? This guy was solo at ram..
> 
> Saw it with my own eyes!! Made me feel like a big yacht!!


Well at least he has curtains! On a real note I would be just a little nervous in that boat 78 miles from OB regardless of weather.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

full length curtains .. epirb and suspenders.... he doesn't fish outriggers when solo... he was pissed on that trip due to loosing several quality fish trying to fight and gaff...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

All the talk about 18 footers and 21 footers is great till its 2' or above. This year seas were predicted at 1'-2' storms rolled through and it was 4' at the spur with thunderstorms all around. Good luck in that with your 18' boat.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Xiphius said:


> All the talk about 18 footers and 21 footers is great till its 2' or above. This year seas were predicted at 1'-2' storms rolled through and it was 4' at the spur with thunderstorms all around. Good luck in that with your 18' boat.


Last "bad trip" the boat made it home to the trailer in 6' +... took longer than the 31 jupiter that passed him up.. the Hull has been replaced by the factory befpre they folded due to Hitting an object HARD comming off a big swell and seperated the hull from the stringers.. it put a split in the hull and was repaired then opened back up which was when the seperation was when the seperation was discovered... you cant always bank on a forcast but you have to be willing to alter your plans when conditions change... like running into venice or pensacola instead of beating head seas to come back into perdido...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

BullBoxer said:


> if I am not mistaken, it used to be capped to boats 32' and under? That would put a stop to all the triple and quad boats fishing it. There really isnt much of a shot for a twin engine mid size twenty footer that can run to the nipple, and elbow to fish against a triple engine yellowfin that holds 500 plus gallons and can run 120 miles offshore and hit multiple rigs and come back.
> 
> I am not against having them in there but that may be an idea. Definitely need a C&R billfish division also.


Monkey boat was always 28' and under back in the day. 36' CC with trip 300's is not a monkey boat. I had a 27' Albemarle express. That should be the biggest boat in the tourney.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

gator7_5 said:


> Monkey boat was always 28' and under back in the day. 36' CC with trip 300's is not a monkey boat. I had a 27' Albemarle express. That should be the biggest boat in the tourney.


 sorry guys but what i call a monkey boat is not even close !! 23 and under is a monkey boat... 2 or 10 engines... doesn't matter.. :whistling:


----------

